# Internet viel zu langsam (Kabel BW)



## Cocolumbo (17. Mai 2013)

Servus Leute,

ich wende mich an euch weil ich mit meinem Latein am Ende bin.
Seit ca. 3 Wochen ist unser Internet extrem langsam. Sowohl Upload als auch Download sind gerade einmal ein Fünftel dessen was wir bekommen sollten.

Unser Provider ist Kabel BW und wir zahlen für 50Mbits.
Die Leitung läuft vom Modem zu einem D-Link Router (DIR-825) und von dort gehen 3 Leitungen zu jeweils einem Rechner und eine auf einen Switch an dem noch einmal 2 Rechner hängen.
Bis auf einen Mac sind im ganzen Netzwerk nur Windows 7 Rechner.
Am W-lan hängen 2-3 Smartphones und ab und zu ein Tablet.
So sieht das Netzwerk jetzt schon seit 8 Jahren aus und plötzlich macht es ohne dass wir etwas geändert hätten Probleme.
Vor kurzem war ein Kabel BW Techniker da und hat bestätigt, dass mit dem Modem alles in Ordnung ist und für unsere Region derzeit auch keine Störung vorliegt.

Die Firmware des Routers ist auf dem neuesten Stand.

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee oder hat jemand so etwas schon einmal erlebt ?
Vielen Dank im vorraus

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Cocolumbo


----------



## DaStash (17. Mai 2013)

Konkretisiere doch mal zu langsam, wie schnell ist es denn jetzt? Hast du mal direkt vom Modem aus per Kabel einen Geschwindigkeitstest ohne weitere angeschlossene Geräte gemacht?

MfG


----------



## Cocolumbo (17. Mai 2013)

im moment is der download bei 8-12k und upload bei 0,4-0,5k
und ja, wenn ich einen Rechner direkt an die leitung die vom modem kommt anschließe läuft alles wunderbar.


----------



## Dayst (17. Mai 2013)

Ehm ist bei deinem Router eventuell QoS eingestellt auf bestimmte Rechner oder Smartphones bzw. KabelBW Entertain? Weil des könnte auch noch eine Ursache sein. Denn QoS sorgt dafür das eine bestimmte Quelle mehr von der Bandbreite abkriegt wie die andere bzw. die höchste Priorität trägt die Quelle die bei QoS eingetragen ist, dass macht man gerne bei IP TV.


----------



## DaStash (17. Mai 2013)

Cocolumbo schrieb:


> im moment is der download bei 8-12k und upload bei 0,4-0,5k
> und ja, wenn ich einen Rechner direkt an die leitung die vom modem kommt anschließe läuft alles wunderbar.



Dann liegt schon mal nicht an der Kabel BW Leitung. 

MfG


----------



## mortiss (17. Mai 2013)

Es heißt in jedem Tarif "Bis zu".

Marketing ist also Top bei den Kablern. Aber die Geschwindigkeit bis zu hat seine Bedingungen. Ich bin nicht Kabel-Kunde aber man sagt, dass die Geschwindigkeit auf alle Kunden im Kabel bezogen ist. Dem Link zufolge auf einem Segment. ... 



Internet-Zugang über Kabelanschluss

"Die beworbene Bandbreite teilen sich die Teilnehmer in einem  Netzsegment. Das können mehrere Dutzend Kunden sein. Da hauptsächlich  Privathaushalte damit versorgt werden stellt diese Begrenzung kein  Problem dar. Der Normalzustand eines Internet-Anschlusses im  Privathaushalt ist der Leerlauf."

Gut - es heißt hier, dass das kein Problem darstellt. Aber es kann eben dahinlaufen, dass irgendwo viel Bedarf entstanden ist, und man damit halt weniger bekommt. aus technischer Sicht muss ja hier nichts kaputt sein.

Gruß


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (17. Mai 2013)

Wenn vom Modem aus noch alles glatt läuft wäre meine erste Anlaufstelle der Switch.
Ansonsten wie schon von "Dayst" geschrieben prüfen, ob ein QoS eingerichtet ist.


----------



## Cocolumbo (17. Mai 2013)

Dass ich nich an jedem Rechner die volle Leistung erwarten kann ist mir klar.
Allerdings kann ich im Moment nicht einmal ein Youtube video auf 360p ohne zu Buffern schauen. 
Und davor hatte ich selbst mit 1080p keine Probleme.

Was Qos angeht, muss ich leider gestehen, dass ich das gerade zum ersten Mal höre ^^


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (17. Mai 2013)

mortiss schrieb:


> Es heißt in jedem Tarif "Bis zu".
> 
> Marketing ist also Top bei den Kablern. Aber die Geschwindigkeit bis zu hat seine Bedingungen. Ich bin nicht Kabel-Kunde aber man sagt, dass die Geschwindigkeit auf alle Kunden im Kabel bezogen ist.
> 
> Naja - die Telekom sind die asozialen aber anderswo ist man zufrieden mit dem bis-zu.


 
Okay, aber das ist bei Telekom genauso. Das ist überhaupt bei ALLEN DSL-Produkten so. Einzig und allein bei Standleitungen bekommst du Bandbreite wirklich garantiert (unter Berücksichtigung bestimmter SLA's).


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (17. Mai 2013)

Cocolumbo schrieb:


> Was Qos angeht, muss ich leider gestehen, dass ich das gerade zum ersten Mal höre ^^


 
Quality of Service -> Priorisierung bestimmter Dienste oder Geräte. Im Umkehrschluss können dadurch natürlich andere Services- und Geräte gebremst werden. 
Wenn du bei dem Modem keine eigenen Einstellungen vorgenommen hast setze es einfach mal auf Werkseinstellungen zurück, dann sollte ein eventuell eingestelltes "QoS" wieder draußen sein.


----------



## Cocolumbo (17. Mai 2013)

hab jetzt ein bisschen rumgesucht und es letzendlich auch gefunden

"Qos Engine" ist aktiviert.
dadrunter ist eine liste mit feldern für IP´s etc..
allerdings steht in keinem Feld etwas eingetragen


----------



## HGHarti (17. Mai 2013)

Las mal dein Switsch weg hat bei meinem Bruder nur zu Problemen geführt.
Ansonsten vieleicht den Router tauschen wenn möglich.

HAtte vorher einen D-Link und der konnte zb keine 1000 bit.
Mit der neuen Fritz-Box ist alles bestens.

PS:Habe Unity Media,sollte aber gleich sein


----------



## Cocolumbo (17. Mai 2013)

naja.. der switch ist aber nötig da sonst ein rechner kein Internet hat.
Abgesehen davon, selbst wenn ich ihn weglasse hab ich immernoch Probleme.

und der Router ist schon neu, der is keine 3 wochen alt. Kabel bw meint es sei wahnsinnig wichtig einen Dlink Router zu haben.
Warum auch immer...


----------



## crusherd (17. Mai 2013)

Hi,

Hast du die KabelBW Hotline angerufen, um deine Leitung freischalten zu lassen? Es kann sein, dass du jetzt mit Handbremse lädts.
Bekannte von mir mussten das machen, um auf die volle Geschwindigkeit zu kommen.

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## Cocolumbo (17. Mai 2013)

Warum sollten sie mir jetzt plötzlich die Leitung drosseln ?
Angerufen habe ich ja, allerdings hab ich nicht explizit nach einer Drosselung gefragt, hab eine Störung gemeldet und darum war der Tecniker ja auch da.
Aber würde ich dann nich immernoch miese Leistung haben wenn ich einen einzelnen rechner direkt an das modem anschließe ?


----------



## robbe (17. Mai 2013)

Wenn der Speed am Modem top ist, wird die Leitung sicher in Ordnung sein. Kannst ja mal aufs Modem zugreifen und die Leitungswerte hier posten.
Ich würde aber auf einen defekten Router oder Switch tippen.


----------



## robbe (17. Mai 2013)

Als Router kannst du übrigens nehmen was du willst, muss kein Dlink sein.

Edit: sry doppelpost


----------



## Cocolumbo (17. Mai 2013)

Okay, wenns also wirklich der router ist würde es mich sehr freuen.
Allerdings hatten wir das problem auch schon mit dem alten router (der Vorgänger des jetzigen)
Welchen Router könntest du denn empfehlen ?


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (17. Mai 2013)

Reiner Router oder mit Modem?

Falls er auch eine Modemfunktion haben soll würde ich eine FritzBox empfehlen. Egal welches Modell. Je nachdem ob Ihr die ganzen Features braucht oder nicht. Im Zweifelsfall die günstigste.

Achte aber darauf, dass du die Möglichkeit hast, das Gerät zurück zu geben. Womöglich ist es gar nicht die Ursache!


----------



## Cocolumbo (17. Mai 2013)

Reiner Router, beim Modem haben wir nicht so ne große auswahl da wir zwei Telefonanschlüsse brauchen.

Hab grade einmal nen speedtest gemacht.
es sind nur 3 Rechner eingeschaltet von denen keiner großartig was macht.
im Moment reicht es nichtmal für 240p auf youtube -.-

Bild: speedtestmqrke.png - abload.de


----------



## robbe (17. Mai 2013)

Ok, wenns mit vorherigen Router auch schon war, ist das natürlich sehr seltsam. Und du bist sicher das direkt am Modem immer voller Speed da ist?


----------



## DaStash (17. Mai 2013)

Also, wenn direkt am Modem voller Speed da ist, kann es nur am Router liegen, ganz einfach. Router tauschen, bzw. mal zurücksetzen, Daten neu eingeben, evtl. mal ein firmware Update machen und dann schauen.

MfG


----------



## Cocolumbo (17. Mai 2013)

Alles klar, ich werde es mal versuchen und mich morgen wieder melden.
Danke euch aber auf jeden fall schon einmal für eure hilfe


----------

